# Grammostola aureostriata



## Keith Richard (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope that no-one minds me indulging here a little. OK, so the Chaco doesn't have the colour and markings of certain genus and species, but oh boy, my lady is the most graceful and mild mannered imaginable....feeding time being the obvious exception to this rule. I haven't seen her in 5 weeks since she's barracaded herself into her retreat for what I'm presuming is a pre-molt period. Here she is.....hope you enjoy.


----------



## MORBIUS (Apr 21, 2004)

great pics, nice coloring . My three inch female died about a month ago . But I'm starting over with a sling. Cant wait for it to get the colors. 
                                                                             MORBIUS


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey here is 1 of mine its 3.25"


----------



## OldHag (Apr 22, 2004)

Heres my boy    Hes such a sweetie!!


----------



## DnKslr (Apr 22, 2004)

Ha! I have the only psycho Chaco!


----------



## pamandron (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't have a pic of ours, but I can tell you Diane, that yours isn't the only psycho one. Our Charlotte has a very nast attitude.   Pam


----------



## K MUELLER (Apr 22, 2004)

:} My speck of a choco just had it's first molt, in a few years maybe I can have a beauty like that!!  nice pic's later-Karl


----------



## T_DORKUS (Apr 22, 2004)

Diane S said:
			
		

> Ha! I have the only psycho Chaco!


Diane, thought you were trading PC for a cage?


----------



## Mendi (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's Jimmy, my young male G.aureostriata


----------



## DnKslr (Apr 23, 2004)

Nah, they took the nicer one for the cage. I guess the PC intimidated them so I'm stuck with her.  
She's kinda cool though, the "blacksheep" of the species


----------



## T_DORKUS (Apr 23, 2004)

Diane S said:
			
		

> Nah, they took the nicer one for the cage. I guess the PC intimidated them so I'm stuck with her.
> She's kinda cool though, the "blacksheep" of the species


She is cool.  Maybe she wants you to scratch her tummy?


----------



## OldHag (Apr 23, 2004)

Diane needs to teach that woman some Manners before my poor docile, delicate, whimpy boy can take her on!!!


----------



## T_DORKUS (Apr 23, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> Diane needs to teach that woman some Manners before my poor docile, delicate, whimpy boy can take her on!!!


 From THAT position, whimpy boy doesn't even need to lift her up!


----------

